# Washing microfiber`s



## David C (Feb 23, 2008)

I can`t decide on the best way to wash my microfiber cloths and towels, at the moment I am hand or machine washing them with a non bio powder and line drying.

Is there a better way ?


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

30c with non bio and line dried works for mine


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Liquid is recommended instead of powder, to prevent any powder residue being left in the cloth and possibly marring the paint.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Whitey172 said:


> 30c with non bio and line dried works for mine


Dito


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am using either Non Bio Liquid or Chem Guys Microfibre wash and white vinigar in the conditioner slot in the washer and both ways work for me, and thanks for telling me this guys as before I was just using normal wash liquid and conditioner


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I sometimes find 40 degrees (non bio) and a low tumble dry brings the microfibre all soft and fluffy! Some wax residues comes up better at 40 rather than 30.

I recommend Woolite (the pink one) designed for microfibre, available at most main supermarkets!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Simple cheap non bio mate works fine, I do however press the button for extra rinse to reduce the chance of any powder remaining on the towel/cloth/micro fibre.


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

CliveP said:


> I sometimes find 40 degrees (non bio) and a low tumble dry brings the microfibre all soft and fluffy! Some wax residues comes up better at 40 rather than 30.
> 
> I recommend Woolite (the pink one) designed for microfibre, available at most main supermarkets!
> 
> ...


Ditto :thumb: woolite works a treat


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

You can go higher than 40 degrees if you need to. One of my microfibres said to wash up to 90!! I haven't needed to yet, but could be useful if they are particularly mucky or you have waxey residue on them.

I too just use bog standard non-bio liquid and white vinegar in the conditioner draw.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I do 90 deg on most of mine not the cheap ones out of asda or Costco. I have a few to wash infact !


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

If they are particularly greasy, soak them in soda crystals first and put some in the wash as well. (They're good for the washing machine anyway as they stop limescale building up. Way cheaper than Calgon!). http://www.dri-pak.co.uk/soda-crystals-for-laundry.html

This is preferable to going above 40 deg C. Use non-bio powder and white vinegar in the conditioner drawer. Then line dry.


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Tesco are selling the non bio Persil liquid for 8 squids, does 85 "normal" washes. If you're only doing micro fibres then I reckon you'd get a load more use out of it. The only thing that I've found needs more than 40 degrees is Colli 915.


----------



## David C (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, appreciate all your help :thumb:


----------

